# May calendar events



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

some cool stuff happening, here's a couple:

*Tues. May 15th - Blessing of the Bicycles*
8am-9:30am

This event will be located in front of Good Samaritan Hospital @
616 S. Witmer Ave.
Los Angeles, CA

Religious leaders from different faiths will bestow blessings for safe cycling as they bless bicycles and cycling gear. There will also be a recitation of the names of recently injured cyclists and a moment of silence for cyclists who have been injured or killed. Cyclists will also be invited to ride a lap around the hospital to honor the healing in the city’s health care facilities.

FREE GIFTS AND ON SITE BIKE SAFETY CHECKS!!!
There will also be free breakfast (including juices and coffee)!!!
Visit www.goodsam.org for more info and details on how to have your loved ones honored at the event.

*Saturday, May 19th*

Take a brisk morning ride from One Colorado to the Pasadena Farmer’s Market at Victory Park, have breakfast and then return ride to Urban Bicycle Commuter Expo. Ride departs at 8:00 A.M from Patagonia. 

URBAN BICYCLE COMMUTER EXPO – Saturday, May 19, 10:00 A.M. to 5:00 P.M. Free.

Curious about bicycles? Find out everything you want to know and discover exciting inventions at the Urban Bicycle Commuter Expo in the One Colorado Courtyard. Expo will steer you to innovative cycling ideas, whether you are just starting out, or already an enthusiast. You’ll receive answers to such questions as, What kind of bicycle do I need? How much can I be expected to pay? Can I carry my laptop on my bike? Take part in bicycle maintenance workshops. Marvel at Funky to Functional, an exhibition of D.I.Y. personalized commuter bikes. Confirmed exhibitors include REI, InCycle, Path to Freedom (XtraCycle dealer), Flex Car, Cal Start, LACBC, CICLE, Bikerowave, Bike Oven, Psycles Chopper Club, AIDS Lifecycle, Patagonia, Metro and city of Pasadena departments of Public Works and Transportation. Urban Bicycle Commuter Expo is free and open to the public. Win Great Prizes!

and of course...the week of the 14th is *Bike to Work week*, with the official California bike to work _Day_ falling on Thursday 17th. Register and be counted at http://www.californiabikecommute.com/register.asp 


sources:
www.cicle.org
www.labike.org
www.bikeboom.com


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

*bump*

just a friendly reminder to register if you plan on riding to work tomorrow...



Hollywood said:


> ... the official California bike to work Day falling on Thursday 17th. Register and be counted at http://www.californiabikecommute.com/register.asp


----------



## Tumbleweed (Jun 6, 2005)

*Good Times*

The gf and I enjoyed Tuesday's gathering at Good Sam. Very nice. Just wish a few more enthusiasts would have showed. Next year, make a day of the event. Biking downtown is always fun. Enjoy some food (Angelique Cafe at Spring and 8th is recommended) and a couple Sunset IPA (Goods at Sunset and Griffith Park Dr) if you're heading back to the SFV


----------

